# Chances of getting invite for 189 Visa under 2613 category in 2015



## sdcard (Jan 20, 2015)

I submitted EOI for 189 subclass with 60 points on 26 March 15 under 261313 (Software Engineer) category.

The occupation ceilings till 13 March invite in the website shows as:-

2613	Software and Applications Programmers	5005	4224

which means around 781 invites left. :shocked:

Next cycle of invite happened on 27 March, website is yet to be updated with the count of invites.

One question for everyone, do you think I will get invite in any of the coming cycles?


----------



## sdcard (Jan 20, 2015)

Any comment guys? Do you think I can receive the invitation in any of the next cycles or I can even miss this year?


----------



## rkoushik2000 (May 15, 2010)

as of my understanding, there will be at least 3 more rounds including 27th March... so, you have a good chance of making it through...


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

sdcard said:


> I submitted EOI for 189 subclass with 60 points on 26 March 15 under 261313 (Software Engineer) category.
> 
> The occupation ceilings till 13 March invite in the website shows as:-
> 
> ...


Yes. You'll receive invitation in next 2-3 rounds most probably. Seems line 27th round cleared most 65 or more pointers. So, hopefully there won't be lot of 65+ pointers in coming rounds which is a good sign for 60 pointers.

Wait for the 27th round report which will give a clear picture & sort out your doubts


----------



## sdcard (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks for your comments, brings back some hope for me


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

Huy said:


> only 489 applicants should care about this. It supposed to be no chances for 489 60 points FS coz of waiting time more than a year. 189 applicants will be called very soon after 2 -3 rounds even 60 points due to many available places ( 1000 per round)


Yes exactly Huy. If any 489 FS didn't receive invitation on Feb rounds, I'm afraid they won't receive any sooner. But, 189 will receive definitely


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

I have a different opinion for the OP. The cut-off for 27.March round seems to be 28.Feb (at least from figures from forum members). If what I fear is true, then, consider- (a) the backlog of 60 point candidates between 01.March and your EOI date (26.March), (b) 27.March might bring down the 780 seats to, say 500. So, it might as well turn out that those in the backlog and newer 65+ applicants might take up the remaining 500 seats during the 10 and 24 April rounds.

I could be wrong though as nothing can be said without knowing the official figures from the 27.March round.


----------



## sdcard (Jan 20, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> I have a different opinion for the OP. The cut-off for 27.March round seems to be 28.Feb (at least from figures from forum members). If what I fear is true, then, consider- (a) the backlog of 60 point candidates between 01.March and your EOI date (26.March), (b) 27.March might bring down the 780 seats to, say 500. So, it might as well turn out that those in the backlog and newer 65+ applicants might take up the remaining 500 seats during the 10 and 24 April rounds.
> 
> I could be wrong though as nothing can be said without knowing the official figures from the 27.March round.


Yes, will wait for the update of the 27 March records in the website to know my prospects. Hoping for the best, let's see. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sdcard (Jan 20, 2015)

Further to the discussion, the website has the below writing, 

_As there are high levels of interest from prospective skilled migrants in the below occupations, *pro rata arrangements for this occupational group will apply*. These arrangements are subject to change throughout the programme years:

Software and Applications Programmers
Accountants_

Does that mean if the ceiling is reached, there can be arrangements for further accommodation in the skills category? :confused2:


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

No. That doesn't mean extra allocation. It means pro-rata allocation will be changed without any notice


----------



## 777k (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi All, I have lodged my 189 EOI on 18th Mar 2015 with 60 points. It is for Systems Analyst (261112). I know that they have stopped issuing visa invite for this ANSZCO code for this year. What are the chances for an invite - is it going to be in the next financial year only i.e Jul 2015 on wards or is there any chances before Jul 2015 ? will this occupation also follow pro rata basis ? Pls provide your feedback, thanks.


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

777k said:


> Hi All, I have lodged my 189 EOI on 18th Mar 2015 with 60 points. It is for Systems Analyst (261112). I know that they have stopped issuing visa invite for this ANSZCO code for this year. What are the chances for an invite - is it going to be in the next financial year only i.e Jul 2015 on wards or is there any chances before Jul 2015 ? will this occupation also follow pro rata basis ? Pls provide your feedback, thanks.


Since the quota is consumed, they won't issue any invitations in this financial year. You have to wait until 1st of July 2015


----------



## 777k (Mar 11, 2013)

thanks 4 the quick reply..slvicky.


----------



## sdcard (Jan 20, 2015)

27th results are published...!! Any comments on my prospects of receiving invitation in the next 1-2 rounds?? EOI: Submitted on 26 Mar 2015 (60 points)

2613	Software and Applications Programmers	5005	4505
so around 500 left










Cut off dates 
Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)	60	28 February 2015


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sdcard,

Earlier cut-off was 20.Feb and this round has 28.Feb. From my observations so far, this has been the shortest cut-off- which to me seems like a lot of applicants to process in the queue. If this trend continues, chance of getting an invite for 26-March EOI with 60 points in 2613 category looks pretty slim.

These are the dates (when figures updated) and the number of invites for 2613 that I have been tracking:

Feb 05 --> 3237/ 5005 = 1768 left. 
Feb 25 --> 3627/ 5005 = 1378 left.
Mar 06 --> 3999/ 5005 = 1006 left.
Mar 17 --> 4224/ 5005 = 781 left.
Apr 01 --> 4505/ 5005 = 500 left.

It seems there would be just 2 more rounds at best for 2613 to reach the ceiling. If only 8 days worth of backlog was cleared for 2613 during the latest (27-March) round, then I guess there would be a lot more than 500 60-pointers already in the queue before you. From what I see, only earlier 60-pointers and current 65+ pointers stand a chance. Can't say which ones though as we would never know how many applicants exist in the queue now.


----------



## NewsWatch (May 27, 2014)

I have 70 points and applied yesterday. Only 48 slots left for 2613 now, I hope I will get the invite In this round. I am sure 2613 will hit the cap now.


----------



## NewsWatch (May 27, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> sdcard,
> 
> Earlier cut-off was 20.Feb and this round has 28.Feb. From my observations so far, this has been the shortest cut-off- which to me seems like a lot of applicants to process in the queue. If this trend continues, chance of getting an invite for 26-March EOI with 60 points in 2613 category looks pretty slim.
> 
> ...


Nice analysis mate.


----------



## vitorsei (Oct 28, 2014)

[Chances of getting an invitation for 189 Visa with 60 points]

Hey Guys

I submitted EOI for 189 subclass with 60 points on 17 Aug 2015 under 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Do you guys think I will get invite in any of the coming cycles? 

Thanks


----------

